# On the pill.. but have almost all pregnancy symptoms.. advice?



## cjean

Hey all, I'm pretty new at this. Please bare with me.

I'm 22 years old, and in the past month, me and my ex/best friend (yes, it's possible that he is my best friend!.. we were just dumb and decided to date for a little while and it didn't work out) well we've had sex about nine times in the past month. I have been on the pill for years.. probably like 6.

I take my pill every day, but I'm sure I've missed one or taken one late in the past month or two. I take it between 4-5pm. We were pretty certain it was gonna be okay to not use a condom because I believe strongly in the pill.. but here I am now, pretty sure I could be pregnant.

He's freaking out, which doesn't help matters any. I first threw up twice yesterday. My face was very pale and I'm really weak feeling. I get my period every 28 days on a thursday. In nov it was the 17th. But it only lasted two days... when normally it is five.

I should be getting my period one week from today.. but so far I do not feel like it's coming. I have every pregnancy symptom besides my breasts hurting. I guess I just wanna know if any of you have been in a similar situation? How effective is it to take the HPT that's 6 days before your missed period? (cause technically i could take it tomorrow).

Please, any insight would be lovely. Thank you.


----------



## cjean

Also, forgot to mention I have been spotting. I've never in my life spotted before this past month. I went to the GYNO monday and she said I have an inflammed cervix.. but isn't sure why. I got on the anti biotics so obv. not going to be having sex anytime soon since the pill won't be effective.


----------



## Quackquack99

Hi there, I think its best to wait and see if you get your withdrawal bleed. If you don't then take a test to be certain.


----------



## cjean

I know that's what I need to do.. but a week is just too long! I feel like it's going to be the longest week of my life. It's just all so iffy because of my cervix.. part of me thinks that's just my stomach problems but a huge part of me thinks I am pregnant. Gah, who knows. I'll just have to wait.


----------



## teacup

I've been in this situation in the past, the more you think you might be pregnant the more you feel pregnant. Although I haven't thrown up before.. I would do a test tomorrow if I were you, if you have thrown up and if the cause is pregnancy then it means there would be enough pregnancy hormone in you to be detected by a test. The pill is actually really effective, so if you have taken it everyday then you should be fine. But test with a first response to be sure. :flower:


----------



## milf2be

TBH, when i was pregnant i actually felt like i was about to start my period, i even wore sanitary pads in case i started when i was at work. i didnt feel nauseous until i was around 6 weeks. how pregnant do you think you are?

i was on the pill too, so it is possible to get pregnant on the pill. x


----------



## I Love Lucy

I think the important thing to remember is that if you're stressing out thinking your pregnant you might be psychologically convincing yourself that you are. I've done that to myself a couple times when OH and I thought we had an accident. So I'm thinking there is a good chance that you're not pregnant but I understand how stressful it is not knowing. I think with a FRER you can get a positive test 5 days before a missed period so if you just really can't wait, I'd try one of those. Though in my situation, I didn't want to spend a lot of money on a fairly unlikely pregnancy so I just bought a Dollar Tree test. When I saw it was negative, it was a bit of a relief and I was able to stop stressing so much.


----------



## Pearls18

milf2be said:


> TBH, when i was pregnant i actually felt like i was about to start my period, i even wore sanitary pads in case i started when i was at work.

Snap.

Do you think you were caught in the last 2 weeks or the month before? If you think it was in the last 2 weeks you won't be getting sickness yet, all you can do is wait until next week. If because you had a light period last time you think you were caught before that then you can test now because theoretically you'd be 6 weeks xx

p.s. I hope you can trust where he's been if you didn't use a condom, not just pregnancy to be concerned about ;) :flower:


----------



## cjean

Yeah, well just found out I have Chlamydia. Got it from him. Took the pills to get rid of it though.

So I don't know if it's pregnancy or just the fact that the Chlamydia infection is making me sick.


----------



## cjean

Yeah, I don't feel like I'm going to get my period like I normally do the few days before it. I should get it Thursday. Sometimes (mostly) Wednesday night. Still not sure if its my cervix/the STD making me feel sick or being pregnant.

I have noticed since two days ago that one (JUST ONE!!) of my breasts is bigger than the other. and more vainy. Hmm..

Thanks for all the responses!!


----------



## laodicean

Hey cjean,

Just wanted to say that it's entirely plausible that the symptoms you've described (including the spotting and nausea) are the result of the chlamydia rather than pregnancy - though, when you say you've got all the symptoms, it's not clear what your other symptoms are?

I managed to conceive a couple of months ago despite having the mirena coil in (which I'd had for a total of 6 years, though a new one was put in last year) so I know that feeling of being convinced you're pregnant despite it being "impossible" because of being on birth control. However, my symptoms were overwhelming and ended up with me signed off work for a month - constant nausea with intermittent hunger pangs, constant headache, constant exhaustion (going food shopping was about the limit of what I could cope with before having to go back to bed!), water retention/bloating (my socks because too small for my feet!), baaaaad constipation, extremely gassy (constant burping), aching lower back, swollen boobs with nipples getting bigger by the day...

... basically, it was like having extreme PMS, with extra PMS on the side, and PMS for afters.

Most impressive was that it all started 9 days before I'd even missed my period!

The hormones that cause PMS are the same hormones that cause early pregnancy symptoms, it's just that in early pregnancy there's a lot more of them. It's normal for boobs to get bigger just before your period, so don't rely on that as being a pregnancy sign. Remember that when you think you're pregnant, you become hyper vigilant looking for pregnancy signs, so notice things about your body that might actually happen every month, only normally you're not looking for it and so don't really notice it happening.

I really wouldn't panic too much at this stage - you have a cause for you symptoms other than pregnancy, and if I were you I'd just do some home pregnancy tests next week round about the time your period will be due.

Also remember that illness in of itself can make your period late, so if you're late, it may not be because you're pregnant.

Good luck!


----------

